# My Zenfolio



## Olympus8MP (Feb 12, 2007)

I just set up my trial Zenfolio. So far I love it. I will probably buy it :thumbup:

Welton Digital Imaging


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 13, 2007)

Any opinions?


----------

